# MK3 Steering Wheel removal



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello,
I need to replace the turn signal/wiper stalks on a 1997 MK3 Golf 2.0 
I know how to remove the airbag portion. but afterwards i believe there is a Hex nut in the middle to remove as well.
does anybody know the size of this nut? proper tool to remove it? don't want to risk stripping it or anything. 
The FAQ in our mk3 forum is effective enough in explaining how to do this, but it doesn't specify the size of this nut.
Thanks


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Steering Wheel removal (pkstrategy)*

bump


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Steering Wheel removal (pkstrategy)*

hello?


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Steering Wheel removal (pkstrategy)*

24mm iirc
just use a reg socket


----------

